
Amazon Prime launches in India - yarapavan
https://www.amazon.in/gp/prime/pipeline/landing?
======
yarapavan
Prime video service is missing.

Inaugural offer prices the service at 499 INR (around $7.50) per year. After
60-day trial period, price will raise to 999 INR ($14.80).

The caveat here seems to be that the free delivery is not applicable on every
product listed on Amazon but only on products with Prime logo :(

